# HS55 Chute Rotation



## jeff_lebowski (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi folks, I just bought an HS55 last night. It's in great shape, other than the fact that the chute crank sticks in the same spot and doesn't like to turn left of center. It otherwise moves fine.

The teeth on the chute and worm gear both look fine. I would replace the bushings on the crank assembly, but because it sticks in the same spot every time, I'm guessing the issue is not related to the bushings. Any thoughts?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Remove the chute, clean the chute, plastic bushing and auger housing, lube it with Mobil 1 Grease or any other water resistant grease, de-adjust the chute crank gear slightly away from the chute and see what happens.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome JL.

_"Way out west there was this fella... fella I wanna tell ya about. Fella by the name of Jeff Lebowski. 

At least that was the handle his loving parents gave him, but he never had much use for it himself. 

Mr. Lebowski, he called himself "The Dude". Now, "Dude" - that's a name no one would self-apply where I come from. But then there was a lot about the Dude that didn't make a whole lot of sense. And a lot about where he lived, likewise. 

But then again, maybe that's why I found the place so darned interestin'."_


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Enjoy! I love my HS55










Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff_lebowski (Jan 4, 2017)

Well, I didn't have time to do any maintenance before giving it a shot on the ~7" or so we got today. When it was cold I still couldn't get it to turn right, but once it was warmed up after a few passes the chute turned to the end of the gear both ways without trouble. I know it doesn't make any sense, but maybe having some snow jammed in the gears helped it turn? Maybe the temperature of the linkage matters? I'll still pull the chute off and lube it tonight, but I thought that was odd.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I would start with removal of linkage and try it off the unit... Lubricate everything and see if it still sticks.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

